# What is your Dream fish



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Obviouslly some of us dont have fish we want because of space constraints, or some of us all all full up and setting up another tank just isnt an option but as of right now if you could have a bonus tank what would you keep and why

I personally choose a large species puffer like a fahaka or mbu, nothing quite as cool as them for a wet pet, even weeny puffers are cool, just like shown in the who needs a cat thread like 2 days ago

the way they feed is awesome, the way they interact is more that of a dog than what you would expect from a fish
and the others that round out the top 5 this month would be

megolodorus irwini <giant raphael cat>
armatus or scomb 
goonch catfish
pack of gulper catfish <awesome looking fish, unreal feeding behaviour>
or a Bowfin, I had one in alberta but I never gave it the respect it deserved back then , big regret


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sharks.....


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I would like a bottlenose dolphin or a great white shaaaaaak


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I said tank not Olympic sized pool..

real stuff... REALIST STUFF

party poopers lol


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Easy.










But space stops me from picking up a 210 for them :l


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

A school of dollyvarden or cutthroat trout...

"I stopped believing for a while... Journey is gonna be psst!"


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

i am still new at this, I dont really know what I want yet


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

mermaid??... lmao


ThePhoenix said:


> i am still new at this, I dont really know what I want yet


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd be thrilled with a nano reef tank with a couple clown fish. Or maybe something bigger with an octopus


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

you poo-pooed on my dolphin and shark and now want me to have a mermaid?? lol

Sure, as long as shes a redhead  and has reproductive organs.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> I said tank not Olympic sized pool..
> 
> real stuff... REALIST STUFF
> 
> party poopers lol


Nothing is imposible  and i want my sharks


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Some fish I would get if I had giant tanks & unlimited funds are:

1. Tigrinus catfish (Merodontotus tigrinus)
2. High quality Flowerhorn (like Jacky's) - I've had juvie flowerhorns a few times, but I've never had the patience to grow them up, so I traded them in or sold them.
3. Large male Midas cichlid (Amphilophus citrinellus) - a pure white one with just a few orange patches (like the one that Kole used to have if any of you remember that one)
4. Red Cheeked Mud Turtle (Kinosternon scorpioides cruentatum)
5. Australian Lungfish - preferably albino
6. Red Terror (Cichlasoma festae/Amphilophus festae)

Mac, here's a couple old pics of one of the groups of Gulpers that I used to have. I had 6 of them ranging from about 6" up to 12" (one of them was on the other side of the tank when I took the group photo). I never fed these gulpers live food once. They ate prawns, scallops, tilapia, smelt, etc. I had another group of 7 gulpers after that who did eat live fish briefly until I got them switched to non-live foods.










This was my big 12" gulper. He was my most favourite fish that I've ever had. He would let me pet him & pick him up with my hands. I could swear that he used to smile at me.Him & 3 of the other gulpers died from food poisoning due to a batch of bad prawns, that was my worst fishkeeping day ever.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

those are awesome, nice fishies... find me some lol


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that there are 2 or 3 of them at King Ed's, but if you want to get a group you can ask Charles to special order them for you.


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

A large colony of Black King Kong Shrimp. Can shrimp count too?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

why not, shrimp, inverts whatever your "dream" is i dunno what a black king kong shrimp is but it sounds pretty wicked


TheBigCheese said:


> A large colony of Black King Kong Shrimp. Can shrimp count too?


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hmm, that keeps changing. I know I want to expand my African tank to 200+ gallons. I also want to have a large saltwater reef setup, of over 100 gallons, although I'm going to start small, until I learn what the heck I'm doing. Definitely want a small sea horse tank, as my kids LOVE them.

Also want to try some of the larger catfish - red tailed cats, etc. 

I guess I just want to keep trying new things, after 30 years of fish keeping, still lots to learn and experience!


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Black tip reef shark would be cool
Uarus are super nice IMO
I'd love to start a smaller reef tank with clowns and the like

Most likely the uarus will happen eventually maybe the reef.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

weird for a completely site friendly , which every member should be able to answer , and a good way for us to have fun dreaming or sharing our dreams ... sure dead

if only some of these fish related threads could hit 9 pages like the dramatic ones..


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Aimara wolf fish and Armatus


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Wild type dicus with the deep blue stripes.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

My dream fish have changed and will continue to do so I'm sure. Anyhow my current dream fish would have to be a Thai Silk...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

there is a monster at creatures in vic....

and the thread is pointed at dream fish of current , if you guys are like me you change your mind like your undies ,but any and all dream fish at the present are perfect immus


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

PUFFER!! Just few Green Spotted please.. and a ray of some kind would be pretty incredible too.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

oh man, have way too many to even begin...first (semi realistic) thing that comes to mind would a setup like the amazon tank at the entry at van aquarium....except with altums and a red aro

dreaming, I'd hands down want something similar the giant west cost tank, also at the van aquarium, but thats probably more H2O than a pool  always wanted salmon or trout in a tank

i guess id settle for a bunch of blue bolts in a nice planted nano......still dreaming lol


----------



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

Some nice blue discus and a big saltwater tank 1000g+ with some pacific red snapper to fish for on weekends.. Or maybe a huge tank with a sturgeon


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I like angelfish so it's no contest. Mind you tastes change and I recall really wanting some Mickey Mouse Platys at one point in my life.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice pictures of the angels and gulpers thanks for posting. As for favourites, I'd like some Tanganykans. Featherfins, Foie. Some of the sand dwellers. I know I probably didn't spell Foie or Tanganykans right.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

you wont be judged for spelling so long as you are participating its all good


IceBlue said:


> Nice pictures of the angels and gulpers thanks for posting. As for favourites, I'd like some Tanganykans. Featherfins, Foie. Some of the sand dwellers. I know I probably didn't spell Foie or Tanganykans right.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Mandarin Goby.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

man of few words but participation lol thank you


effox said:


> Mandarin Goby.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow...seems like a lot of people want the big guys.

I've had several bettas, but I'm still looking for this gem...










A yellow platinum aka gold betta. Doesn't even have to be a halfmoon.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Killer whale. now that would be sweet. Wait for it !


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Valliant Chocolate Gourami's, I actually kept them before and had them holding eggs before some wicked disease got to them. Someone stock them please :lol:


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

hmmm its a tough one but i would love to have a wolf fish or some snakeheads


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

I want jellyfish. They have an amazing aquarium in Monterey (got to got there for the off-site) 

They had soooo many different kinds of jellyfish in awesome blue tanks.

They apparently had a great white bit had moved it out before I got to see it die to it hitting it's nose on the glass all the time. 

it would be cool to have a ton of local groupers and rock fish. Also dream to have a cold salty tank with kelp and local Pacific cold water species. Need a chiller too.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I have always thought if i did salt water again i would do a pacific coast tank, collect your own specimens and such ... thats a good one...and jelly fish are pretty awesome on there own..

even some squid , and cuttlefish nasty little creatures though


aquafunlover said:


> I want jellyfish. They have an amazing aquarium in Monterey (got to got there for the off-site)
> 
> They had soooo many different kinds of jellyfish in awesome blue tanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are few of my dream fish .
Albino Barramundi
An albino barramundi

Albino Asian Arowana
An albino barramundi

and discus from this breeder in japan.
Aquapress Bleher - THOROUGHBRED AQUARIUM - JAPAN 2008

Google Translate


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i got 2 albino baramundi links , but still pretty sinister looking cool fish..

I would love a platinum redtail catfish


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

Right now the one fish I really want is a L046 Zebra Pleco they look so cool I have been very tempted to buy one but don't really have 150 to spend on a fish right now... I also want to get some puffer fish


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My family would love one of these special tanks full of moon jellies (we go to the Van Aquarium mainly to see the jellyfish exhibit.

A new jellyfish company enters the aquarium market: Moon Jellyfish - Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog

I would love a special tank set up for all types of cephalopods, like octopus and cuttlefish.

I've actually kept both an octopus and some cuttlefish I hatched from eggs I bought at King Ed's.

I'm talking these:

Cuttlefish ~ Aquatic Animals

Either one would be awesome. Dang, now I have to go set up a cuttlefish tank.

Anthony


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

what about a mimic octopus, or those humboldt squids those are evil, just watched a nat geo special on them


SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> My family would love one of these special tanks full of moon jellies (we go to the Van Aquarium mainly to see the jellyfish exhibit.
> 
> A new jellyfish company enters the aquarium market: Moon Jellyfish - Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog
> 
> ...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

hands down would have to be an airapima for me.....or maybe some bright yellow pbass not sure what type they are but they sure a beautiful...


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

ya arapaimas are sick


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

brezilian said:


> ya arapaimas are sick


Flood your basement sick


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

there heads are like steel , break your tank if its not acrylic sick lol,


SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Flood your basement sick


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Wild discus, pearl/leo/tiger stingray, mimic octupus i might actually do this oneday


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

found another fish I want nothing to special but I think they look pretty cool... A tiger endler (endler guppie hybrid)


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

those are pretty cool
I think pure endlers are either extinct or going extinct in the wild, same with wild axolotyls i believe


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Ya i have seen mimics before and it was around 100.00 i would like to try them one day


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> found another fish I want nothing to special but I think they look pretty cool... A tiger endler (endler guppie hybrid)


Hey, we have a bunch of those in the 22g long! I just call them "the guplers".


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I would love a special tank set up for all types of cephalopods, like octopus and cuttlefish.
> 
> I've actually kept both an octopus and some cuttlefish I hatched from eggs I bought at King Ed's.
> 
> ...


OOOOhhhhh....yeah...octopus would be very very cool. :bigsmile:
**he says as he makes a longer list of fish he wants, and plans how he's gonna sneak many tanks into the house***


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

Elle said:


> Hey, we have a bunch of those in the 22g long! I just call them "the guplers".


where did you get them from? they have some at creatures in victoria but they wont sell them to me there in a display tank


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

rickie peep this lol
Endlers $1.00 Black Creek, Campbell River
its just the drive that sucks


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

AcidFear said:


> where did you get them from? they have some at creatures in victoria but they wont sell them to me there in a display tank


We bred them by accident. Mixing guppies with endlers... good luck...A good source of endlers and guppies on the is our forums sponsor Fantasy Aquatics. I am sure Kerry will be able to help you out! Kerry has some of the best endlers anywhere...

Cheers


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Dicrossus filamentosus, incredible dwarf cichlids, along with altum angels and a huge army of cories in a 250G + tall planted tank


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Volitan Lionfish for sure...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

<<< i dunno what species that is but i have drooled on that pic for a while now...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

to be honest, there isn't any large fish i wish to have. Sure i'd love bigger aquariums, but for me its a matter about a complete fish set up vs a single fish. So if i had the space and money, i would make a large tropical paludarium, set up like a river system going around the room. Species of course would be a variety of loach species


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> View attachment 11778
> <<< i dunno what species that is but i have drooled on that pic for a while now...


Mac I think thats just a juvie P. Volitans


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

i woud love a tank with wild and domestic discus,aultum angelfish ,scarle angelfish, lepoldi angelfish and rams


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Fresh water clams.
I picked up some fresh water golden clams on a trip from a flowing, sand bottom ditch when I was 9-10 years old.
They lived for a long time until I added too much salt because I was bored >_<
I couldn't stop feeling sorry for the clams after that and have always wanted to keep some again. 
Now I've tried the ones from LFS. But they are so big and pricy and don't do too well, maybe due to Vancouver's soft water...
Most think these clams are a waste of time and effort because they die and pollute the whole tank(as well as some parasite issue). But those fond childhood memories, guilt, and regret just keeps popping up whenever I look at my substrate...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I put 6more feshwater clams in my community tank today , scored them from lake cowichan....kept 2 alive for 2 weeks now, actually neat but they end up in a different p[lace every day ... anyways , just a thought if you were looking


Transposon said:


> Fresh water clams.
> I picked up some fresh water golden clams on a trip from a flowing, sand bottom ditch when I was 9-10 years old.
> They lived for a long time until I added too much salt because I was bored >_<
> I couldn't stop feeling sorry for the clams after that and have always wanted to keep some again.
> ...


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Immus21 said:


> My dream fish have changed and will continue to do so I'm sure. Anyhow my current dream fish would have to be a Thai Silk...


Check this out.
Results for Flowerhorns


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

IceBlue said:


> Check this out.
> Results for Flowerhorns


Oh I've seen what Rick has in stock. Just don't have the space or $$$ ATM...


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

macframalama said:


> I put 6more feshwater clams in my community tank today , scored them from lake cowichan....kept 2 alive for 2 weeks now, actually neat but they end up in a different p[lace every day ... anyways , just a thought if you were looking


Aww, thanks, macframalama!
I'll make sure to look for some if I have a chance to visit Lake Cowichan.
How do your clams look like? 
What color are they? Any pattern on the shell? How big are they?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

the clams arent very big there golden colour, maybe 2 inches or so , but there pretty neat, they open to feed, and they move all over the place, I can post pics up sometime here when i get a chance and I will shoot you a msg when there up.. 


i grabbed a few thinking they would most likely die off , but surprisingly they all seem to be doing fine..


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

I would love to have a colony of zebra pleco and colony of blue Zaire frontosa.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

both good answers, duncan pet store island pet zone has a few zebra plecos , and there awesome , i think acidfear has his eye on them...sooo small though , and frontosa's are sweet... paws n jaws in ananimo has the red frontosa's often but no room for an african tank too....


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Was looking at those zebra plecos at the duncan store today - my new favourite fish. They are awesome fish with nice clear lines. But $250 a piece.....ouch.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

your on the island...
why is this just setting in now... lol, whats up.... a local fish nerd... this is great haha , i live in honeymoonbay lol, what do you keep?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here you go mac, Another picture of my dream fish. This one is from Simon forkel. A famous german altum breeder, I believe this is one of his main breeder.


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

IceBlue said:


> Was looking at those zebra plecos at the duncan store today - my new favourite fish. They are awesome fish with nice clear lines. But $250 a piece.....ouch.


How big are they approx?


----------



## bf2461 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine would be a big shoal of these beauties - Nannostomus espei. Have never seen them around here though.

cheers


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

;263221 said:


> the clams arent very big there golden colour, maybe 2 inches or so , but there pretty neat, they open to feed, and they move all over the place, I can post pics up sometime here when i get a chance and I will shoot you a msg when there up..
> 
> i grabbed a few thinking they would most likely die off , but surprisingly they all seem to be doing fine..


Thanks, macframalama!
A picture would be great. I'd love to see what your clams are like in your tank 
So they are hardy little guys, eh? I guess the ones I got just took too much abuse during the trip to the LFS...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

to be honest , i had no idea that they would cross over ok, but i tossed them in the wifey goldfish community tank so if they wiped the tank out it wouldnt be a total disaster however they seem to be great they move all over , open up to feed not like open open but you know what i mean. i had no idea if they would live or not, to be honest i know nothing about them other than there in the lake, and i havent killed them yet , but they burow in the sand , and move all over the place so they seem ok... i will try and get pics up tonight, the turkey day escapades have soaked up alot of my usual down time so tonight i will try...

if you wanted some i have no idea how i could get them to you but there easy enough to scoop from the lake ... i could just grab another dozen or so and store them , i think im gonna try some of the already surviving ones in my piranha tank so im planning on grabbing some more anyways lemme know


Transposon said:


> Thanks, macframalama!
> A picture would be great. I'd love to see what your clams are like in your tank
> So they are hardy little guys, eh? I guess the ones I got just took too much abuse during the trip to the LFS...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

er201 said:


> Here you go mac, Another picture of my dream fish. This one is from Simon forkel. A famous german altum breeder, I believe this is one of his main breeder.


that is probably the nicest looking angel i have ever seen... nice choice


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

macframalama said:


> to be honest , i had no idea that they would cross over ok, but i tossed them in the wifey goldfish community tank so if they wiped the tank out it wouldnt be a total disaster however they seem to be great they move all over , open up to feed not like open open but you know what i mean. i had no idea if they would live or not, to be honest i know nothing about them other than there in the lake, and i havent killed them yet , but they burow in the sand , and move all over the place so they seem ok... i will try and get pics up tonight, the turkey day escapades have soaked up alot of my usual down time so tonight i will try...
> 
> if you wanted some i have no idea how i could get them to you but there easy enough to scoop from the lake ... i could just grab another dozen or so and store them , i think im gonna try some of the already surviving ones in my piranha tank so im planning on grabbing some more anyways lemme know


Yes, I know what you mean. They open up a little bit to extend two tube like structure, water goes in one and comes out the other. I'd love to see pictures, but if you still need to recover from the turkey, don't do it at the expense of your well being. I understand. I only had two hours of sleep last night/this morning 

I would love to have some! Thank you for offering!
Hmm... still saving up for a car, driving to where you are is not possible anytime soon...
Maybe you can mail them to me in an envelope? 
I could send you some prepaid Priority envelopes. We can try to send them dry in a bag and/or in moist paper towels? 
The ones I found when I was a kid was brought back in my pocket...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thats what i was thinking, like how hard could it be to send some, there could be some weight from the water but i mean it should work , and i have an infinite supply so lol it may take more than one try but we can figure it out.. i just thought they were cool , and i wanted to see if they would survive, and so far so good, i know nothing aobut them really but i mean i must be doing something right because there not dead yet lol... brainstorm time lol... if you wanna try the mail thing any ideas on how the best way is, ?? too bad we cant mail a puffer fish lol because you people over there have stuff i want haha


Transposon said:


> Yes, I know what you mean. They open up a little bit to extend two tube like structure, water goes in one and comes out the other. I'd love to see pictures, but if you still need to recover from the turkey, don't do it at the expense of your well being. I understand. I only had two hours of sleep last night/this morning
> 
> I would love to have some! Thank you for offering!
> Hmm... still saving up for a car, driving to where you are is not possible anytime soon...
> ...


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

macframalama said:


> thats what i was thinking, like how hard could it be to send some, there could be some weight from the water but i mean it should work , and i have an infinite supply so lol it may take more than one try but we can figure it out.. i just thought they were cool , and i wanted to see if they would survive, and so far so good, i know nothing aobut them really but i mean i must be doing something right because there not dead yet lol... brainstorm time lol... if you wanna try the mail thing any ideas on how the best way is, ?? too bad we cant mail a puffer fish lol because you people over there have stuff i want haha


I can send you several Priority ™ Prepaid Envelopes to try out different packing. We can try one one with water, one without water and see which one has the higher survival rate. The Maximum weight of Priority ™ Prepaid Envelopes REGIONAL Pack is 1kg which means we can put close to 1 letter of water in it. I don't really know what would be the best way to mail these. But I really want to try the dry/moist package since I remember I put them directly into my pocket when I brought mine home.
Let me figure out how to get those envelopes and we can try any way we like.
Haha, puffer fish! it would be nice if we could mail those!


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Eros168 said:


> How big are they approx?


They are 3.5 to 4" Scott said he's had them for 2 years.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

he has had them for a while and i would say there closer to 3-3.5 inches max.. but there in nice shape. and exoticaquaria.ca also has tank raised ones for $150 but i cant recall the size, ask him or log on


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I would like to have a very big tank with a lot of discus, all big, round, and beautiful. In my dream they woudl all come to me whenever they see me and they will eat like pigs.
This may sound weird but I actually want to have also a very big tank with some exotic fancy gold fish...like the kind you see in fish shows with those weird color and eyes and such. I just think it would be kind of cool. I will decorate the tank in oriental style. 
Now, if I can have one more dream tank I am thinking a planted tank that is several hundred gallons so I can grow a very nice scape, with tones of of altum--kine of like Amano's tank


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like Bonzai Dave's dream list is the same as mine 

Platinum Arowana is my #1 dream fish aka fish I wont be able to afford for a long time (until the price drops considerably. lol)


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

My Dream Fish Is A World Champion FH! Lol ! Hahahaha!


macframalama said:


> Obviouslly some of us dont have fish we want because of space constraints, or some of us all all full up and setting up another tank just isnt an option but as of right now if you could have a bonus tank what would you keep and why
> 
> I personally choose a large species puffer like a fahaka or mbu, nothing quite as cool as them for a wet pet, even weeny puffers are cool, just like shown in the who needs a cat thread like 2 days ago
> 
> ...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

shocker jacky lol, i could have almost answered that for you lol ...


MrJackyTang said:


> My Dream Fish Is A World Champion FH! Lol ! Hahahaha!


----------



## Uglyun (Jan 19, 2012)

I have had most of my wish list

But I would love to be able to keep my South American redtailed catfish 
And alligator pleco 
And I'd love to have Californian leopard sharks again
And the moray eels but I had to give up the sharks and morays when I left the UK.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Talking nemo with the deformed fin too.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Unrealistically, a caiman.

Realistically, I really want Red Lizard Whiptail Catfish.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> I would like to have a very big tank with a lot of discus, all big, round, and beautiful. In my dream they woudl all come to me whenever they see me and they will eat like pigs


Gotta agree with you Fish rookie. My dream TANK would be a 200-300 gal planted tank full of beautiful discus. However if I could pick ONE DREAM FISH, it for sure would be a giant WILD SOLOMON Discus.....the most beautiful and largest discus I have ever set eyes on. The only ones I have seen were at Rick's and every time I go to Rick's, I still look with amazement and envy at his tank "mascot".......a beautiful Wild Solomon. :bigsmile:


----------

